# 2008 Brodie Omega VS 2008 Devinci District



## jerbe (Jun 10, 2013)

Which bike would have the better parts? I know the Argyle forks are better, but what about the other parts? Which bike would be a better buy overall? I'm leaning towards the Devinci right now though.

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-bikes-mountain-2007-custom-dirt-jumper-Brodie-omega-W0QQAdIdZ488783357

http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-bikes-mountain-2008-divinci-district-customized-heavy-terain-W0QQAdIdZ488779330


----------

